# Overture 5 - feedback needed from current users



## Tacet

With the release of Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra making waves all over the commercial section of the forum, I'm considering crossgrading to Overture 5 - and I bet I'm not alone.

Based on what I read so far and the YT videos I've watched, OV5's main strength is the ability to easily play back your score with the VSTi of your choice.
And since ASO was designed to be fully integrated with OV5, the idea of being able to audition your score through a decent soundset without too much effort or expense is really appealing.

However, having dowloaded the OV5 free trial I'm experiencing some issues, and would like to ask for feedback from current users to try and understand if I'm doing something wrong.

The issues I've encountered so far are

- Occasionally, OV5 slows down to a crawl or freezes for several seconds.

- Note values. The Quick Help states: _You can change the value of any note in a score by selecting it, then selecting a new note value from the Notes palette_.
But somehow this doesn't work for me. When I follow those instructions, nothing happens.
I know I can achieve the same result by hitting the number keys, and it does work - but I don't like to do it that way.

On the ASO thread a few people have also reported bugs, and I remember reading about freezing issues in this section, when people where comparing OV5 with other notation software.
I'm running Windows 10. Are there any known compatibility issues?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Quasar

On Windows 7 I'm in the same boat with the demo. I can't change the note value either from the palette, and have had some seemingly random crashes, freezes and plugin manager problems.

The good news is that for purely learning purposes the demo is unexpiring (you just can't print or save after 30 days), so I'm going to keep it on my machine long enough to figure out if I'm really going to be able to use this or not, and only buy it if I decide that I can.

The UI and the feature set are terrific, but it does seem buggy... Hopefully some experienced users will chime in.


----------



## Craig Duke

Tacet said:


> With the release of Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra making waves all over the commercial section of the forum, I'm considering crossgrading to Overture 5 - and I bet I'm not alone.
> 
> Based on what I read so far and the YT videos I've watched, OV5's main strength is the ability to easily play back your score with the VSTi of your choice.
> And since ASO was designed to be fully integrated with OV5, the idea of being able to audition your score through a decent soundset without too much effort or expense is really appealing.
> 
> However, having dowloaded the OV5 free trial I'm experiencing some issues, and would like to ask for feedback from current users to try and understand if I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> The issues I've encountered so far are
> 
> - Occasionally, OV5 slows down to a crawl or freezes for several seconds.
> 
> - Note values. The Quick Help states: _You can change the value of any note in a score by selecting it, then selecting a new note value from the Notes palette_.
> But somehow this doesn't work for me. When I follow those instructions, nothing happens.
> I know I can achieve the same result by hitting the number keys, and it does work - but I don't like to do it that way.
> 
> On the ASO thread a few people have also reported bugs, and I remember reading about freezing issues in this section, when people where comparing OV5 with other notation software.
> I'm running Windows 10. Are there any known compatibility issues?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


== Tacet, I use Ove5 on Windows 10 and have never had performance problems (laptop and desktop). For starters, check your Windows Task Manager process usage and see what is consuming the CPU.

== I don't use the technique you mentioned for changing note values. I do the following (which is quickest way):

1. Select the notehead(s) whose duration you want to change. right hand
2. Hit a keyboard number corresponding to the desired note length. left hand 

_1=whole, 2=half, 4=quarter, 8=eighth, 6=sixteenth, 5=64th. If you wanted the note to be dotted, type "." after you type the number. If you want a triplet, type "3" after the note length number. e.g. if you select a note and want a triplet eighth note type "8" "3"_

This methods work for a single note or any group of selected notes on the score. 

Also, if you do not have any notes selected and you hit 8, for example, a grayed-out eight note replaces your mouse cursor. Align the note with where you want it added and left-click. It will then be drawn on the score. This is how I enter and change notes. I think its faster then going over to the pallet. _ Choose Options-> Edit Key Commands_ to see all shortcuts.

Craig


----------



## Tacet

Craig Duke said:


> == Tacet, I use Ove5 on Windows 10 and have never had performance problems (laptop and desktop). For starters, check your Windows Task Manager process usage and see what is consuming the CPU.
> 
> == I don't use the technique you mentioned for changing note values. I do the following (which is quickest way):
> 
> 1. Select the notehead(s) whose duration you want to change. right hand
> 2. Hit a keyboard number corresponding to the desired note length. left hand
> 
> _1=whole, 2=half, 4=quarter, 8=eighth, 6=sixteenth, 5=64th. If you wanted the note to be dotted, type "." after you type the number. If you want a triplet, type "3" after the note length number. e.g. if you select a note and want a triplet eighth note type "8" "3"_
> 
> This methods work for a single note or any group of selected notes on the score.
> 
> Also, if you do not have any notes selected and you hit 8, for example, a grayed-out eight note replaces your mouse cursor. Align the note with where you want it added and left-click. It will then be drawn on the score. This is how I enter and change notes. I think its faster then going over to the pallet. _ Choose Options-> Edit Key Commands_ to see all shortcuts.
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig, but while the performance issues occurred, OV5 and Firefox where the only apps running (I needed the browser to access the Quick Help), so there was no big drain on CPU.

Also, as I said in my post I know that you can edit note durations with the number keys, but that's beside the point.
The Quick Help states that you can do the same via the palette but that does not work for me, so I'd like to understand why.
I'm concerned that there may be other bits of functionality that don't work for me.

I'll keep playing around with OV5 to get a better feel for the software.


----------



## jon wayne

I have been a frustrated user of one of the major scoring programs for about 15 years. Although I have never done a full score, even simple piano/voice projects are always a pain.(constantly Googling "how to"). I downloaded the Overture 5 demo, have used it about a day and I find intuitive, user friendly and actually a pleasure. I had a couple of crashes, but I would be willing to bet they are currently being dealt with. At this point, a crash or two is worth it to me, to enjoy the process. I am buying it soon and it will change my recording/scoring world. I have always played my parts into a DAW and then transcribed them because the process of doing them simultaneously hurt my creativity. This will change that. My 2 cents!


----------



## sonicscores

There is a known crashes in the current release that occurs in several places especially when adding articulations by dragging over a note or group of notes and dragging expressions past other notes. This bug was introduced in the previous release. We'll have a new release today that fixes the issue.


----------



## wcreed51

Besides integration with VSTi, Overture gives you the DAW functions to make the playback sound the way you want it.


----------



## clisma

Anyone care to post examples of pieces done in Overture?


----------



## sonicscores

Are you looking for Overture engraving or Overture's playback capabilities?


----------



## Rob

had high hopes for this program, but in the long run I had to give up. For work on full sized orchestral scores, pro level, the risk of random crashes or other kind of issues is unbearable for me... and development went too slow

anyway, here's a couple pieces I already posted somewhere in the forum:

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/WintersHere.mp4
http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Brainless1.mp4


----------



## Tacet

Rob said:


> had high hopes for this program, but in the long run I had to give up. For work on full sized orchestral scores, pro level, the risk of random crashes or other kind of issues is unbearable for me... and development went too slow
> 
> anyway, here's a couple pieces I already posted somewhere in the forum:
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/WintersHere.mp4
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Brainless1.mp4


Thanks for your feedback Rob, those two pieces sound great.

The thing is, you are so talented that it's hard to tell if they sound good because of your skills, or thanks to OV5...

Can I ask which VSTi you used for playback in those examples?

Also, how much editing work did you put into them?
To what extent did you tweak the tempo/CC parameters etc. through the pieces, like you would in a DAW?


----------



## Rob

Tacet said:


> Thanks for your feedback Rob, those two pieces sound great.
> 
> The thing is, you are so talented that it's hard to tell if they sound good because of your skills, or thanks to OV5...
> 
> Can I ask which VSTi you used for playback in those examples?
> 
> Also, how much editing work did you put into them?
> To what extent did you tweak the tempo/CC parameters etc. through the pieces, like you would in a DAW?


thanks a lot Tacet! You're very kind... I can't remember now which strings library, given the lack of legato I think it's not a recent library, may be anything, from the old glories... I'm pretty sure the piano is Sonivox 88, still one of my favorite.
As for how much work, not too much. Just playing with cc11 on the strings (very likely my akai usb breath c.) and some tempo adjustment. On the piano piece, just velocity of course...


----------



## Tacet

Rob said:


> thanks a lot Tacet! You're very kind... I can't remember now which strings library, given the lack of legato I think it's not a recent library, may be anything, from the old glories... I'm pretty sure the piano is Sonivox 88, still one of my favorite.
> As for how much work, not too much. Just playing with cc11 on the strings (very likely my akai usb breath c.) and some tempo adjustment. On the piano piece, just velocity of course...


Thanks again Rob. 
I gotta say: for someone who abandoned it, you are doing a pretty good promoting Overture!


----------



## robgb

Rob said:


> had high hopes for this program, but in the long run I had to give up. For work on full sized orchestral scores, pro level, the risk of random crashes or other kind of issues is unbearable for me... and development went too slow
> 
> anyway, here's a couple pieces I already posted somewhere in the forum:
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/WintersHere.mp4
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Brainless1.mp4


Gotta say these pieces are pretty wonderful. And Winter's Here is beautiful. If I did not know this was a midi piece, I would be fooled.


----------



## pinki

Ah but you could give Robert a casio keyboard orchestra and it would sound like a thing of beauty. His rendition of L’Apres Midi using Miroslav 1 is a thing to behold and made me realise several years ago that I was not going to spend thousands and thousands of pounds on sampled orchestra libraries. Thank you Robert!
Sad to hear you had to leave Overture 5. The problem is indeed the pace of development. When they first released it for Mac when it was not ready and it just simply did not even open..period. It took months for a fix.
I also am not keen on Don getting the hump with his customers..he really shouldnt do the PR! I was banned from their forums for I dont know what now, very sad. Im sure he’s a nice guy and clearly talented but bless..customer relations is never going to be his forte! It’s a specialised skill and not for the feint hearted for sure.

Anyhow in a positive spirit, all is forgiven Don and glad to see you here. And clearly Overture now works on Mac and Amadeus seems splendid. 

I did want to say that Overture 4 was checked for it’s excellent engraving so I imagine 5 is up there too.


----------



## clisma

sonicscores said:


> Are you looking for Overture engraving or Overture's playback capabilities?


If this was directed at me, I meant audio examples and experiences of OV5 in relation to using VIs. Roberto has already posted and the pieces are brilliant.


----------



## Rob

robgb said:


> Gotta say these pieces are pretty wonderful. And Winter's Here is beautiful. If I did not know this was a midi piece, I would be fooled.


Thank you Rob, I would give it a different reverberation if I was to do it today...


----------



## Rob

pinki said:


> Ah but you could give Robert a casio keyboard orchestra and it would sound like a thing of beauty. His rendition of L’Apres Midi using Miroslav 1 is a thing to behold and made me realise several years ago that I was not going to spend thousands and thousands of pounds on sampled orchestra libraries. Thank you Robert!
> Sad to hear you had to leave Overture 5. The problem is indeed the pace of development. When they first released it for Mac when it was not ready and it just simply did not even open..period. It took months for a fix.
> I also am not keen on Don getting the hump with his customers..he really shouldnt do the PR! I was banned from their forums for I dont know what now, very sad. Im sure he’s a nice guy and clearly talented but bless..customer relations is never going to be his forte! It’s a specialised skill and not for the feint hearted for sure.
> 
> Anyhow in a positive spirit, all is forgiven Don and glad to see you here. And clearly Overture now works on Mac and Amadeus seems splendid.
> 
> I did want to say that Overture 4 was checked for it’s excellent engraving so I imagine 5 is up there too.


Thank you Pinki, too kind...


----------



## robgb

pinki said:


> His rendition of L’Apres Midi using Miroslav 1 is a thing to behold and made me realise several years ago that I was not going to spend thousands and thousands of pounds on sampled orchestra libraries.


I'd love to hear this. I've already spent a lot of money on libraries, but I stopped (hahahaha—okay slowed down) the moment I realized that some new whiz bang library isn't going to make me any better at performing and mixing. It's probably best to learn to know your tools inside out rather than hunt for the ever elusive perfect library.


----------



## Tacet

Rob, please stay away from this thread - you are like the pied piper ! 

Seriously though: any more examples from other users?
Or feedback on the software stability and useability in general?


----------



## Maximvs

Rob said:


> had high hopes for this program, but in the long run I had to give up. For work on full sized orchestral scores, pro level, the risk of random crashes or other kind of issues is unbearable for me... and development went too slow
> 
> anyway, here's a couple pieces I already posted somewhere in the forum:
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/WintersHere.mp4
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Brainless1.mp4


Very nice work Rob... I was familiar with these two pieces from interacting with you at the Overture forum, nevertheless, your composer/orchestrator and MIDI programmer skills are excellent. May I ask what are you using these days instead of Overture 5 (perhaps Dorico)? Kind Regards, Max T.


----------



## Craig Duke

wcreed51 said:


> Besides integration with VSTi, Overture gives you the DAW functions to make the playback sound the way you want it.


Exactly. With a click, one can go from a notation view:





... to this view, and edit any and all CC data, velocity, etc.





Another important feature is the control of keyswitching (I use UACC for Spitfire) via expression and articulation symbols on the staff. I'll post some pictures on that later.


----------



## Maximvs

I wonder if there is a kind soul that is willing to post some general operation videos on how to go about working with Overture... The official video tutorials are going to appear sometimes in 2019 but there is no release date yet and I sense that a lot of people are put off by Overture because they may think it is to daunting to learn, I am one of those people.


----------



## Craig Duke

Massimo said:


> I wonder if there is a kind soul that is willing to post some general operation videos on how to go about working with Overture... The official video tutorials are going to appear sometimes in 2019 but there is no release date yet and I sense that a lot of people are put off by Overture because they may think it is to daunting to learn, I am one of those people.


You might start here: 


... with more here. Additional videos appear on YouTube as well. Enjoy.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRIA1MWL3RJ5yZEZDaVOamg


----------



## Maximvs

Craig Duke said:


> You might start here:
> 
> 
> ... with more here. Additional videos appear on YouTube as well. Enjoy.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRIA1MWL3RJ5yZEZDaVOamg



Many thanks!


----------



## jesuvuci

Here's a feedback...
What you have done as a single dev is amazing, nice and intuitive interface, decent set of features but...
Bugs and crashes are your biggest problem.
Tested Overture a year ago and it was full of bugs and not usable. Tested it yesterday and after 5min poof, crash...this is just not acceptable. You're a single dev so I can understand the lack of polish but for professional use this is a no go, sorry. No offense but you should hire more people, depending on a single person is not a smart investment for me.


----------



## rrichard63

jesuvuci said:


> Here's a feedback...
> What you have done as a single dev is amazing, nice and intuitive interface, decent set of features but...
> Bugs and crashes are your biggest problem.
> Tested Overture a year ago and it was full of bugs and not usable. Tested it yesterday and after 5min poof, crash...this is just not acceptable. You're a single dev so I can understand the lack of polish but for professional use this is a no go, sorry. No offense but you should hire more people, depending on a single person is not a smart investment for me.


For a product as complex as a notation program -- especially a notation program that wants to overlap with DAWs, and especially a program that has been around as long as Overture -- I think this is a valid point.


----------



## sonicscores

jesuvuci,

Here's my feedback, and I am sure a few are going to get offended, but it is necessary.

I do understand what you are saying and please take this as information, not criticism:

What you have posted doesn't help. For example if you wrote a piece of music for someone and their response was it does not sound good. What would you do to fix it? Nothing because they have not given you any details. If they had said at 1:22:20 the horns are too loud, then you would know what to fix. But then if they sent the response to a friend of yours and not directly to you, it might get lost and you would not know what to fix. This is what *I deal with daily*, and I have stated many, many, times on the Sonic Scores' forum, report bugs, crashes, with details.

I have also stated before on this forum, *please *send bugs to the *Sonic Scores forum*. The Sonic Scores forum has a special forum to report bugs, monitor their status, and believe me as soon as a major bug/crash is reported it is fixed, as long as it can be duplicated. For example the past release, a crash using the the Goto command was reported. I posted immediately that it would be fixed next week and a new patch will be released.

Does anyone think if you reported on Vi-Control that product B had a crash, they would address it. It needs to be reported with details, directly to the company, and then they will address it. If this is done, I promise you it will be fixed or you will be told when it will be fixed.

Even if I had four programmers, they still could not fix what you reported, because there are no details and it was reported in the wrong place. All I ask is be helpful by spending the time to duplicate the crash and report it in the proper place. If you want, I'll send you a video of crashing Sibelius by entering one note, and they have a large team.


----------



## jesuvuci

I tried to replicate and report a crash but couldn't figure what triggered it so gave up as I didn't want to vaste my time anymore.
A bad experience like this is a way to loose potential customer.

You need to form an internal group of beta testers. This is how other companies are doing it. A group of "motivated" people can do wonders for your product.
10$ for bug report, 50$ for repeatable crash report or something like that. This way you don't depend on forum reports, save your time and make your releases rock solid.
I've been a tester few times so I know how it works...this is how you do it. A one man army is a choice but imo these times are gone, expand your company


----------



## sonicscores

I do have a team of beta testers. I get asked probably one a week for volunteers to be beta testers, of course most just looking for a free copy.
Before each release a test version is posted on a place where they can test it, but this only works if the testers actually spend the time to replicate the bugs and don't give up. It sounds like you're good at giving advice but not on actually helping. How can a large company like Avid have a major program, Sibelius, crash by inputting one single note. A I stated above, I'll send you a video.

It is not the quantity of testers, but the quality that is hard to find. There are tons of people telling companies what they should do, but very few willing to simply help. Just search the forums. Read the first 100 pages on the Steinberg forum on the release of Dorico. They have a huge team, spent millions, and users were threatening to sue them because of bugs. I and other companies get people all the time telling how they think the company should do things. We get a few willing to help.

There are even Dorico users telling Steinberg to do things like Overture. Kinda of funny, isn't it. The simple rule of survival is, you can't please everybody all of the time. Do you want me to list the notation programs that have failed over the past thirty years. I was taught this simple rule by the president of a famous DAW company, and I have survived and doing well.

Thank You.


----------



## Tacet

Don

I wouldn't dream of trying to tell you how to run your business, and I fully agree with the other posters that what you achieved as a single developer is truly amazing.

However, from a commercial standpoint, asking prospective clients who are using the free trial and encountering problems to go through the whole process of creating a login for your forum and posting their feedback there is simply a non starter.

Personally, I've been playing around with the free trial for a while now, and will probably end up getting OV5 anyway despite its bugginess simply because your crossgrade price is really compelling (now, THAT is a smart commercial move!) - but I really don't have the time or inclination to post feedback on your forum at this stage.

And frankly, it's not like all bugs get fixed right away, even when current users post them on your forum. Here is an example. This bug is still there: I'm also experiencing it.
If I start a new project with just a piano track, Export to File works - but if I start a string quartet and try to run it, OV5 crashes.
This was pointed out to you over a month ago, but the issue is still there - and it's a pretty big one.
And how about the note value bug?https://vi-control.net/community/threads/overture-5-feedback-needed-from-current-users.77593/

The whole point of starting this thread was to gather feedback from existing users, but sadly there don't seem to be that many here, and that is a crying shame.
I just wonder how big Overture would get if it were less buggy - my bet is it'd get absolutely HUGE.


----------



## sonicscores

> I wouldn't dream of trying to tell you how to run your business


 but most do.

You are correct in that the original intent was to get feedback, but a few look at it as a place to bash, instead of being helpful. Trust me I have been warned by a few about this whole process. I received several PMs to please ignore thee type of users.

I promise you if I had a problem with a DAW I use, I would not report the bugs here if I wanted to get an answer, solution, or work around. It would be posted on the DAW's forum. Anything else would become useless to all.

The example you posted, is on one machine and other users can not duplicate it. I told the user that I would fix it, with his help, when I had time, but releasing Amadeus was top priority. Now that the work required by me on Amadeus is wrapping up it will soon be addressed. I even stated this in my post. Most companies fix bugs once or twice a year. Give me a break.

The note value bug is a user error who had not read the documentation and this has been posted many times on Sonic Scores forum. If they had go to the correct forum and asked the question, it would have been answered and the issue would be over. My point about this whole process.

About this: Overture gives the user the ability to display different note heads with any MIDI length, giving you full control over playback, something the other programs can't do, except Dorico in the last release. The user had a switch on that confused the issue. It is confusing if you have never had this flexibility.

I am confused, you don't have time to post on the Sonic Scores forum, but you have the time to do research on the Sonic Scores forum and this one and post examples. Really. Should I ignore this forum, because I do have an forum with Overture users, to maintain.


----------



## Tacet

Yep: I'm a hobbyist with a day job and right now I have some time to play around with Overture, notice bugs, then check your forum to see if anyone else is experiencing it.
But normally I try to spend all my free time composing, not posting feedback in developer websites for products I'm free trialing.
That's the point I was trying to make.

Anyway, just in case you missed it, I am also experiencing the Export to File issue, not just the other user who posted on your forum.
It's not an isolated case on ONE machine, clearly.


----------



## sonicscores

Thank you for understanding and I do try to fix every issue I feel is necessary, other minor issues may have to wait a bit. Even though it is hard being a one-man-show, I fix more issues that the other big guys and release updates more often. Sometimes a release may go out earlier than it should and I may miss something, but it gets fixed quickly. My users have reassured me this is a much better process than waiting a year to get bugs fixed. I normally don't criticize other companies, but to use an example, look at the last Finale upgrade features/fixes that cost $149 that took over two years. Is that what users really want?

BTW, I have been fixing bugs adding many, many new features for the past three years and have not charged for an upgrade. Overture 5 is the best value in town. One of the users who complained many posts ago only paid $99. I added a special feature just for him, and he still complains. No matter what you do, some are just going to complain. Overture is currently being used by many professional composers who make a living using Overture.

Truthfully Overture has slightly been ignored for several months because of Amadeus. You have to agree that Amadeus was quite an accomplishment.

I, not being a composer, only an average musician, love composers input, try to keep the prices low, and support the plight of a struggling musician/composer. This is the BIG advantage of being small and not having to answer to stock holders and charge high prices. I am big supporter of the arts. A much larger company would have charged $300-$500 for Amadeus, but that is not what I am trying to accomplish. I want my products to be affordable to all.

And finally, we have plans for two more incredible libraries, again at an affordable price, next year.


----------



## Dewdman42

Don, you don’t pay us and it’s not our job to QA your software. When it works better I will consider using it. I already bought it but every single time I have tried to start it up I have ran into bugginess and gui screwiness. It’s not ready yet. Sorry if you don’t like to hear that feedback but that is the truth. We comment here not for the reason of helping you but rather to help other users that are asking about it. They appreciate the candor, as much as it must irritate you, your time would be better spent hiring some engineers to help you. 

Believe me in five years when ov5 works a lot better I could become an evangelist again but it’s not there now.

Good luck


----------



## Tacet

A quick update on the issue I described in my previous post.

Earlier today Don contacted me and sent me a version of the software with debugging info.
We spoke on the phone so he could isolate the problem while I ran OV5, and in less than two hours he fixed the issue.
I believe he plans to release a general fix with the next OV5 update.

I must admit I was really impressed by Don's dedication and willingness to help a prospective client.
I wish more software companies were as responsive as that, and not just in the VI area!


----------



## mventura

Anybody use Overture with Audio Modeling or Sample Modeling VIs? Curious how well I can get realistic sounds just drawing CC curves. I don't play keyboard.


----------



## JMJ33101

Does anyone know how the notation would work if I had for ex. a 1st Violins sustain patch and another 1st Violins staccato patch. Is there a way to connect the 2 patches so that the 2 midi’s notation would become 1?


----------



## wcreed51

Yes, you would put the 2 1st Violins on separate layers/channels


----------



## sonicscores

Overture offer many possibilities for this.
You can use articulations to force the notes to play on specific channels.
You can use expressions to force notes to play on on specific channels.
You can select a group of notes and set them to play on a specific channel.
You can assign the notes different voices and set a specific channel for each voice.


----------



## JMJ33101

Does Overture work like Logic Pro where the notes you record are automatically notated the way you play?


----------



## sonicscores

Yes and even better because you have more control over the actual notated value.


----------



## JMJ33101

How do Instruments that Keyswitch work? For some instruments, you need to record the Keyswitch before playing the articulation you want, how is that handled?


----------



## Craig Duke

JMJ33101 said:


> How do Instruments that Keyswitch work? For some instruments, you need to record the Keyswitch before playing the articulation you want, how is that handled?


JM, Sorry no one got back with you with an answer. 

The articulation and expression marks you add to a notes/staff define the key-switching that occurs at that point in time. The articulations/expressions are customized to your samples lib (or whatever you are controlling) by clicking on the articulation and setting the parameter that causes the keyswitch you are interested in. You can define them once for a staff or change individual instances (if, let's say, you wanted to change between several staccato patches). You can create your own text expressions as well. If you search around in this sub-cat you should find some pictures of the interface with an accompanying procedure, under my name. I hope this helps.


----------

